

Ask HN: Heroku, PostgreSQL, Clojure - nyist

Is there anyone here working with Heroku, PostgreSQL and Clojure who can help me? I am stuck trying to run Postgre locally. I know I am handicapped with a Windows machine but any help would be appreciated. Here are my questions in SO:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;19204548&#x2F;how-do-you-connect-to-local-postgresql-in-heroku&#x2F;19207088#19207088<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;19201133&#x2F;postgresql-log-autovacuum-launcher-started-is-hung-apparently<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;19197944&#x2F;what-is-the-best-way-to-organize-project-files-in-heroku-with-clojure
======
nyist
Clickable links

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19204548/how-do-you-
conne...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19204548/how-do-you-connect-to-
local-postgresql-in-heroku/19207088#19207088)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19201133/postgresql-
log-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19201133/postgresql-log-
autovacuum-launcher-started-is-hung-apparently)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19197944/what-is-the-
best...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19197944/what-is-the-best-way-to-
organize-project-files-in-heroku-with-clojure)

